# Again with feeling … riding pants for the tall and thin



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking for new current info. In the market for light-ish riding pants. My inseam is longer than my waist. Any tall skinny riders have any direct experience with pants that fit lengthwise without buying four waist sizes too big? Thanks.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Blatant said:


> Looking for new current info. In the market for light-ish riding pants. My inseam is longer than my waist. Any tall skinny riders have any direct experience with pants that fit lengthwise without buying four waist sizes too big? Thanks.


You need to look at the Endura MT series. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

NZO offer their Duster pants in a long inseam version. Worth a look.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I looked at the Endurance MT on the Endura site. No mention of inseam. 

I looked at NZO. Cool company. They have data on the long inseam, but no ability to actually order that size.


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

The Endura ones are looong. Try and peep in the Clydesdale forum. Someone just got a email with inseam info directly from Endura. 

I tried on the MT recently in a large and I'm 6'5 athletic build. Normally a 36" inseam and there was plenty of inseam to go 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Blatant said:


> Looking for new current info. In the market for light-ish riding pants. My inseam is longer than my waist. Any tall skinny riders have any direct experience with pants that fit lengthwise without buying four waist sizes too big? Thanks.


I only get into something resembling pants when it gets down in the 20s and even then they look more stretchy, for breathing.

If you are looking for some warmth, consider base-layer under you riding shorts or some yoga pants that work just as well. That's what I wear in the 30-45F range.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I could have sworn I recently stumbled across decent looking biking pants with a “cut your own hem length” design. I can’t seem to locate them right now, but they may not, in any event, be what is being searched for here, being either full on rain wear or super warm winter pants.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a pair of specialized demo pants that are long enough but i have the waist cinched down as tight as possible, which is not ideal.
If its not actively raining out, i'll wear overalls (carhartt usually), the ones with double covering over the knees are great. plenty of length and they actually stay on. but if it's raining those get soaked quickly.
Im saving up for a pair of those new POC waterproof overalls, not sure how the sizing on those will be but we'll see.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

The Evil/686 pants have a relatively long inseam (I've heard):









686 x Evil Men's Everywhere Blackout Pant


Leg Openings: Size 30: 13½" Size 32: 14" Size 34: 14½" Size 36: 15" Size 38: 15½" Articulated Slim Fit - A regular fit through the seat and thigh with a 3D articulated knee that will fit your pads while still maintaining a slim appearance, and a taper through the leg opening. Blackout Pant...




www.686.com


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Circling back. I have a 32 waist and 34 pants inseam. The Evil pants look ok, I’d only have to size up to a 36 waist!

Anyway, I have four pairs of Eddie Bauer Travex pants I wear for work In 32/34. I tried a pair on a South Mountain ride in Phx. These are slim cut, five pocket (three zippered) and stretchy. No issue getting knee pads underneath.

Overall, they worked well. I had to peg the right cuff for riding. And I wore a belt as there’s no waist adjust. Otherwise, they stayed put, crotch didn’t sag, they move with the body and aren’t too loud. And they’re about half what ride-specific pants cost.

An option to consider.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Blatant said:


> Circling back. I have a 32 waist and 34 pants inseam. The Evil pants look ok, I’d only have to size up to a 36 waist!
> 
> Anyway, I have four pairs of Eddie Bauer Travex pants I wear for work In 32/34. I tried a pair on a South Mountain ride in Phx. These are slim cut, five pocket (three zippered) and stretchy. No issue getting knee pads underneath.
> 
> ...


Those look good for work but seem like an odd choice for biking, especially at your level of intensity. Glad they worked out though.

I’m 34/34 so I have more options than you, but still find that the default inseam for most riding attire (and jeans for that matter) is 32.

I will continue to follow this thread.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I think the term is “athleisure.” They’re definitely light duty, but super comfy. And I had them on hand to experiment with.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Blatant said:


> Circling back. I have a 32 waist and 34 pants inseam. The Evil pants look ok, I’d only have to size up to a 36 waist!


Pizza and beer time!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Blatant said:


> Circling back. I have a 32 waist and 34 pants inseam. The Evil pants look ok, I’d only have to size up to a 36 waist!
> 
> Anyway, I have four pairs of Eddie Bauer Travex pants I wear for work In 32/34. I tried a pair on a South Mountain ride in Phx. These are slim cut, five pocket (three zippered) and stretchy. No issue getting knee pads underneath.
> 
> ...


I have the same dimensions as you do. I also want to find pants with long legs.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anyone tried the POC overalls?
I'm dangerously close to ordering a pair.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The Eddie Bauer pants I mentioned work quite well and they’re built for skinny guys with long limbs. Just ride TWE in Moab wearing a pair.

With the annual sale, just bought a pair of Kuhl renegade rock pants today at REI. More appropriate sizing than MTB pants and much cheaper. They have leg closures as well, but I’ll still need to wear a belt. Will report back after riding in them.


----------



## SuperWookie (Feb 5, 2020)

Blatant said:


> Looking for new current info. In the market for light-ish riding pants. My inseam is longer than my waist. Any tall skinny riders have any direct experience with pants that fit lengthwise without buying four waist sizes too big? Thanks.


Endura is where it's at my man! Don't even waste your time with others. They are super high quality, come in lots of variations, fit really well and have really long inseams. They have pants for light everyday wear, medium ones and heavy ones for winter. Plus a few options for water resistance or almost water proof. I'm 6'8" 230 and thin, so I know your troubles. I ordered a size XL MT Endura and they are killer. They have 36" inseams and actually bunch up just a little bit. It's incredible. Never thought I'd find MTB pants that were even close to fitting me. 

So hot tip, find your waist size, then size 1 up for sure. They are tighter in the waist then their sizing says, and you can easily cinch the waist with the velcro tabs or a belt. 

I've had mine now for about a month, crashed at least 5-6 times, got mud all over them, and they look brand new still. They are high quality and by far your best bet being tall and/or tall AND skinny









Endura US


Buy men's biking pants online at Endura. Our men's waterproof cycling trousers are a hit with many a cyclist, from MTB to urban cyclists. Free US delivery.




us.endurasport.com


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I find that climbing pants make great mountain bike wear. They're light and tapered. Take a look at Kuhl brand clothing.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

MyDadSucks said:


> Has anyone tried the POC overalls?
> I'm dangerously close to ordering a pair.


i have since purchased a pair. the mediums fit me perfectly at 6'3, and boy do they work well.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

GKelley said:


> I find that climbing pants make great mountain bike wear. They're light and tapered. Take a look at Kuhl brand clothing.


As mentioned, I did buy a pair of Kuhl Renegade Rock pants. They work Ok for riding. They do have an adjustable ankle, which is nice, but they’re very tight around the knees, so pads are a battle.

That said, they’re so awesome for everyday wear, I just ordered another pair.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Endura makes a really nice pant, long and skinny, vented, breathes well, nice pockets, double button with a slip snap, I use a nylon web belt to keep em snug.

It's not a mud/rain pant like the MT 500, but it's also a lot more breathable than the MT 500. I wear these pants down into the teens and up to around 55 F

Endura Single Track II Trouser


----------



## Dingleberrry (Apr 1, 2021)

Blatant said:


> Circling back. I have a 32 waist and 34 pants inseam. The Evil pants look ok, I’d only have to size up to a 36 waist!
> 
> Anyway, I have four pairs of Eddie Bauer Travex pants I wear for work In 32/34. I tried a pair on a South Mountain ride in Phx. These are slim cut, five pocket (three zippered) and stretchy. No issue getting knee pads underneath.
> 
> ...


Endura in a Large might work. I got the XL at 6'4" and 180 lbs. Fit is generally good.


----------



## muchogusto (2 mo ago)

i have a 35" inseam and typically wear 32x34 athletic cut jeans. TLD sprint size 36 and 686 size 36 slim fit have worked best for me, despite having to go up 4 waist sizes..


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got some Specialized Trail pants in a 32" waist.
The calves were tight enough to look like lycra.
Now I've cut the bottom 15cm off the legs they're perfect.
They'll do for colder weather XC racing no problem.


----------

